# Silver G.E. Contacts



## old thompson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, first post.

I have about 7lbs. of silver alloy G.E. 3 phase starter contacts.They are still on the small copper? part. I am thinking of sending them out to be refined because I am just a dumb carpenter and don't really want to play with nitric acid. The question I have is how much silver is in these things? How can I be sure that the refiner I send them to is not screwing me? I would like this stuff refined into rough bars, and have a decent portion sent back to me.

Does anyone have any experience with Arch Enterprises?

Thanks- Old Thompson


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 24, 2011)

A lot of places don't accept silver contacts because of possible cadmium content.You should post a picture of what you have,maybe someone on the forum can process them for you,or give you more information.

Jim


----------



## old thompson (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is a sample of what I have-






None of these are magnetic, penny for scale.


----------



## rusty (Jan 24, 2011)

old thompson said:


> Here is a sample of what I have-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your in Canada, I'm available for toll refining your silver.

Regards
Gill


----------



## old thompson (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Gill, but I am in the USA.


----------

